# Quick question..LOOK 2009 586..940g includes HSC6 fork?



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I see the fork listed at 240g..is that in addition to the 940 grams the frame weighs or does the 940 include the fork as well?

TIA


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

According to the LOOK brochure the 586 frame is 940g with an uncut seat tube; frameset including fork is 1290g.

Sad that I'm at work and yet happen to have a LOOK brochure with me.  

Cheers.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, that's correct... 940 grams for a Small frame (only), w/uncut seat tube. Expect a Medium, Large, etc. frame to weigh a little more. 

But, the HSC6 itself weighs closer to 350 grams. (The HSC5 weighs less, but won't fit 586 anyway).


----------

